# led screen brightness adjusted brighter automatically

## MaskRay

led screen brightness adjusted brighter automatically

I'm having an issue happened every time, the led screen brightness will be adjusted brighter 

automatically if i switch from X session to virtual console. I examine

/proc/acpi/video/ATID/LCD/brightness, it remains the old value 6 (it indicates the lowest brightness).

If I execute the command "echo 6 > /proc/acpi/video/ATID/LCD/brightness", the screen will 

darken again.

Dell Studio 1457(i7-720QM)

video card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530

I use the open-source driver radeon (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ lspci         
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)
> ...

 

Another issue: the default screen brightness is too high, so i have to written a script to 

make it proper: "echo 6 > /proc/acpi/video/ATID/LCD/brightness" and 

added it to /etc/conf.d/local.start. However, this script does no work. If I execute it manually, it

works.

Yet another question: my wired network card is Broadcom BCM57780, i have to execute

" modprobe -r tg3

modprobe broadcom

modprobe tg3"

to get it work (broadcom must be load before tg3). So I can only compile them into modules instead of 

kernel, or the netword driver will not work. What order does the kernel load these drivers? Is there 

some way to shuffle the order which the kernel load these drivers.

These are my configure about wired network card driver

```

Device Drivers

    [*] Network device support

        -M- PHY Device support and infrastructure

            <M> Drivers for Broadcom PHYs

        [*] Ethernet (100 Mbit)

            <M> Broadcom Tigon3 support

```

----------

## idella4

MaskRay;

I don't know about screen vrightness, never touched it.

re your drivers, I would think first port of call is to observe dmesg from your bootup.  That will surely report the driver loading events.  re loading, utilise the autoloading facility.

```

idella@gentoo64 ~ $ ls -ld /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 371 Jul 14 08:12 /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

idella@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

```

I have no idea re the order, but it's likely they will be loaded in the order you enter them.

----------

## andorreJr

MaskRay I have the same problem both with video card and ethernet. 

For ATI HD card I use the binary driver (last time I try the open source I was not able to use dual desktop) but I'm still searching a way to adjust brightness with keyboard..

For Ethernet problem I put broadcom module and tg3 module in /etc/conf.d/modules but in this way the ethernet card doesn't work. So I've made a simple bash script that starts with kde with this line "rmmod tg3 && modprobe tg3".

----------

